# Balmoral - Middle Harbour 18th Sunday



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Will be launching at dawn - and meeting up with Pedro at 6 ish. Any takers - I'm new to this launch - so I should imagine I'll be taking off where I can park near the baths probably ???

PM me if you you want to talk about details or to speak

Mr Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So Bacon and eggs on your launch then ken once we have our quota of kings and squid!!!!

I'm hoping that you know the area well so you can show me the ropes

Ive sent you a PM with my number - call me on the water and we'll hook up

Regards

Mr Woppie


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Woppie,

Given you are new to the launch I though I should point out some of the local navigation hazards. After the Naval Wharf you will see a small beach on your right - do not land there and talk to the locals, and whatever you do, if one of them asks you bend over and pick up their keys - run!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, definately don't land on the baech past the naval wharf, I had to once to empty the yak of water.....wasn't a pretty sight :shock: :lol:


----------

